# Barbarian Solo Trial Key Farming 50+ - Patch 2.2 Season 3



## ReaLBashman (8. April 2015)

Hallo Barabren,

 

heute stelle ich euch mein letztes Vorbereitungsvideo für den Barabren und den neuen Patch 2.2 vor.

Beachtet, dass das Video wieder auf englisch ist. Ich habe diesmal auf Hintergrundmusik verzichtet, da einige User angemerkt haben, dass man mich durch die Musik nicht richtig versteht.

 

Bei Fragen wie immer einfach schreiben.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8TZJ5Ovj8M

 

Grüße 

 

ReaLBashman


----------

